# IBM Summer Internship (Extreme Blue)



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Gratz! I'm also a CS student and I'd try this for next year... if i weren't graduating







. How're the benefits?


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchuSaysBlessYou*
> 
> Gratz! I'm also a CS student and I'd try this for next year... if i weren't graduating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How're the benefits?


Pretty awesome - equivalent of a £15k a year salary over the 12 weeks, free accommodation, full use of the IBM facilities (including an on-site pub), possibility of getting my name on patents (and getting bonuses for each patent with my name on) and all expenses paid when going to the expo at the end.

For an internship, it's insanely good.

And hey, you could always do a masters XD.


----------



## guyladouche

Wow, that is an excellent internship! Congrats on the accomplishment, and I'd be pretty excited about the upcoming summer too. Did they give an indication about what area(s) you'll be working within?


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> Wow, that is an excellent internship! Congrats on the accomplishment, and I'd be pretty excited about the upcoming summer too. Did they give an indication about what area(s) you'll be working within?


They basically just pick a load of areas they think are going to be important in the near future and tell us to make something XD. It's daunting, but pretty cool. Won't find out what those areas are until I get there though.


----------

